# Game Thread: Friday Feb. 10th vs Warriors



## Pacers Fan

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (24-22) - Golden State Warriors (22-26)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard*

*Key Reserves:*























*David Harrison | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones*










*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































*Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mickael "I would've been better than Peja" Pietrus | Troy Murphy | Joel Przybilla*

*Key Reserves:*























*RMike Dunleavy | Derek Fisher | Monta Ellis*

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 15-7
Road: 9-15
Overall: 24-22 (3rd in Central, 5th in Eastern, 10th in NBA)

Golden State Warriors
Home: 14-13
Road: 8-13
Overall: 22-26 (4th in Pacific, 10th in the west, 18th in the NBA)*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








*- 22.5 ppg in last 2 games*








*- 27.3 ppg in last 3 games*

*Injury Report*

*Pacers-*








- Knees/Retired







- Elbow







- Groin







- Concussion

*Warriors-*








- Thigh







- Back (Questionable)

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Peja Stojakovic vs Mickael Pietrus

AJ has been playing good defense lately, so hopefully he can continue to on Davis. Foster should be able to guard Murphy, but both might get in foul trouble because of the rebounds they go for. While Richardson has been hot lately, Jackson and Jones are both good defenders, and might be able to contain him. Pietrus has the ability to destroy Peja in this game. Hopefully our team defense will cover.

Pacers 101
Warriors 96



> PREVIEW
> 
> Teams that play an up-tempo style walk a constant tightrope, balancing the need for speed against the importance of discipline. Knowing when to push it up and when to pull it back makes the difference between scoring and winning.
> 
> For a team like the Pacers, just becoming acclimated to that type of pace, it is an even greater challenge, one that will be increased by the presence of the explosive Golden State Warriors Friday night in Conseco Fieldhouse.
> 
> "This is one of those situations where you've got to do everything well," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "You've got to defend so you get some chances to get out and run and get good shots. And we've got to run smart and not frantically because a frantic pace favors their athleticism and how they want to play. We want to stay aggressive but we can do it in a way that we're not turning the ball over and still getting ourselves back and in position to defend them. These guys are a much more prolific 3-point shooting team than Portland was so you have to defend that in transition, as well. It's harder to do if you're not creating good shots for yourself."
> 
> In winning three in a row, the Pacers have accomplished a rare double: improving both offensively and defensively. They've averaged 99.7 points with more than twice as many assists (26.3) as turnovers (13.0). Defensively, they've allowed 77.7 points on 33.3 percent shooting, twice establishing Conseco Fieldhouse opponent lows, as well as an all-time opponent low with Portland's 26.7 percent effort in a 101-69 blowout Wednesday night.
> 
> "It's possible to be able to be a good flow team on offense and be a possession team on defense," said Carlisle. "It's a hard thing to do but it is possible. When we're defending and doing good, sensible things on offense, we're going to put ourselves in position to guard.
> 
> "The thing we're finding is the more we share the ball the more the ball goes in the basket. That's something we've got to continue to be aware of. When the ball goes in, it's always a better situation to get back and guard people."
> 
> The Warriors (22-26) rank second in the NBA in 3-pointers attempted (23.4 per game) and made (8.0), though they're just 22nd in percentage (.341). They're fifth in the league in scoring (100.2), and their offense has been in high gear the last three games, averaging 118.3 points. Golden State is coming off a 129-124 overtime loss in Washington Wednesday night but won the previous two games. The Warriors have lost six in a row on the road overall and four in a row in Conseco Fieldhouse.
> 
> TRENDS
> 
> The Pacers are 3-0 with their current lineup. … Jeff Foster has averaged 10.3 rebounds in the last three, while Scot Pollard has averaged 10.8 in the last four. … The Pacers have outrebounded their last three opponents 175-125, an average margin of 16.7. … Danny Granger has averaged 13.7 points and 9.8 rebounds in the last six. … David Harrison had his first double-double of the season (12 points, 10 rebounds) and the second of his career against Portland. … Stephen Jackson has averaged 22.5 points while making 8-of-14 from the arc in the last two. … Sarunas Jasikevicius has shot 5-of-19 overall and 3-of-13 from the arc in the last three. … Anthony Johnson has shot 30.5 percent in his last nine. … Fred Jones has averaged 13.7 points in the last 23. … Peja Stojakovic has averaged 18.5 points and 6.5 rebounds since joining the Pacers.
> 
> KEY MATCHUP
> 
> Though Jason Richardson has been on a roll, averaging 27.3 points in the last three, Baron Davis has proven one of the most tortuous matchups for the Pacers in recent years because he has a rare combination of strength and athleticism for a point guard. Anthony Johnson's challenge will be to keep Davis on the perimeter, where his streaky 3-point shooting (31.4 percent) mitigates his overall threat, and out of the lane, where he can not only create shots but cause foul problems.
> 
> INJURIES
> 
> Pacers - F Austin Croshere (concussion), F Jermaine O'Neal (groin) and G Jamaal Tinsley (elbow) are out.
> 
> Warriors - F Chris Taft (back) is out.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview.html


----------



## Pacersthebest

Hope we can cotinue the streak.

Pacers win!

97-91


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 104...Warriors 94...

Let's continue our monster streak... 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers 101
Warriors 89


----------



## absolutebest

Warriors have lost six in a row on the road and played in a shootout the other night in D.C. So...

Pacers 101
Warriors 88


----------



## Auggie

pacers 95
warriors 88


----------



## btyler

Pacers: 101
Warriors: 89


----------



## JayRedd

In a matchup of good defense vs. bad shooting, I'll take the good D, thank you very much...

Pacers walk all over em...94 - 82

Also....I just realized we're starting three white guys. That has to be a record.


----------



## bbasok

Pacers:100
Warriors:95


----------



## alexander

you should win this one

Pacers 105
Warriors 97


----------



## WarriorFan64

Warriors 105
Pacers 85


----------



## Banjoriddim

WarriorFan64 said:


> Warriors 105
> Pacers 85


Hmm:raised_ey I say:
Pacers 105
Warriors 85


----------



## absolutebest

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/39075/20060210/murphy_likely_to_sit_against_pacers/ 

Murphy looks like he's out.


----------



## cedo pg

Pacers 112
GS 103


----------



## Pacersthebest

Let our next win come. Go Pacers :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

GAMETIME!!!!... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pollard nice 3 point play...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

S-Jax with the 3...Nice pass Peja...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

10-7 Indy early...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja for 3!

13-8 Pacers with 8:30 left in the 1st.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja with the 3!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Let's go, Pacers... duh, duh, duh, duh, duh....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Everysingle shot is falling right now...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Peja and Jackson are shooting well again... Our defense has missed a few rebounds, though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Foyle just got hit with his 2nd. foul, and without Murphy, GS is really downlow..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

A.J.'s playing great..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

S-Jax with another 3 point play...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Looks like nothings change... :cheers: :cheers: ...


Pacers by 9 early 1st...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> A.J.'s playing great..
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


I wouldn't say "great", but he's playing all right. Above average for him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

A.J. with the steal??...


Nice play...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

What's wrong with us


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> I wouldn't say "great", but he's playing all right. Above average for him.



He's making Baron look silly right now...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Larry Legend said:


> I wouldn't say "great", but he's playing all right. Above average for him.


Of course right after I say this, he makes a good steal and makes a layup.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Gotta watch out for Pietrus...

he's getting too many open looks...

and A.J. already in double figures...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

This team is just HOT right now. I know I am probably the biggest supporter of JO on this board...but DAMN this lineup is straight FIRE. I say we ride this lineup as far as it will take us. There's a very different mentality with this lineup. All I can say is...wow.

And THANK GOD FOR PEJA!!!!! I knew he would work out here!

:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> What's wrong with us



Nada right now... :cheers: ..

Let's keep it that way...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Gotta watch out for Pietrus...
> 
> he's getting too many open looks...
> 
> and A.J. already in double figures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


When it comes to scoring with AJ, it's night and day...but when he's hot...he's mad hot.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Wow we already have 30 points, and the quarter is not even over yet...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> When it comes to scoring with AJ, it's night and day...but when he's hot...he's mad hot.



He's definetly hot right now, not only scoring but playing really good D....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Gotta watch out for Pietrus...


Hopefully Granger can defend him a little better than Peja.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice Danny... nice...

19-32 Pacers


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's definetly hot right now, not only scoring but playing really good D....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



I've always had mad love for AJ...but then again what Pacer don't I have love for?


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> but then again what Pacer don't I have love for?


Eddie Gill.

Is Saras performing poorly from JO's absence, or is he just hitting the rookie wall? He's not even hitting shots.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That was all ball.... :curse: :curse: ..

What's up refs...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Is Saras performing poorly from JO's absence, or is he just hitting the rookie wall?.



I think it's a lil' bit of both...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Eddie Gill.
> 
> Is Saras performing poorly from JO's absence, or is he just hitting the rookie wall? He's not even hitting shots.



Nah man, I love Eddie too. We barely ever see him, so it's hard for me to be all about him all the time. But I definitely have love for him.

I wouldn't blame Saras' shooting on JO's absence, I think it's just him. He never really got out of the slump he hit a long time ago. He still doesn't have a given role here, and that's hurting his performance.


----------



## mauzer

Saras suck tonight big time. I havn't seen him play so bad for years.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good thing nothing's falling for the Warriors, because we're pretty cold right now...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja for 3!!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

How good can we be when, Tinsley, Croshere and JO are back? I am very curious about that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> How good can we be when, Tinslet, Croshere and JO are back? I am very curious about that.



We could be great, I just hope it doesn't disrupt the chemistry that we've built...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

28-35 Pacers...2nd qtr..


:curse: ..we have to keep staying aggresive on D, or else we're going to blow this lead away...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wow, we're cold. Thanks to Fisher, the Warriors are within 5. 6:30 left in the half.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Fisher with 2 straight baskets...

a 15 pt lead is down to only 5...

Come on Indy....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

lead back to 10.... :cheers: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson to Peja on the fast break for a dunk. I like this combo. This actually could be good if we get a 3 headed monster back with Jermaine. TEAMWORK!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice pass Jax to Peja...

46-32 Pacers late 2nd... :cheers: :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

The Artest trade had done really well for us.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> TEAMWORK!



That's what it's all about...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wow. Nice teamwork again. I love this.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Another nice pass...

Peja to A.J....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Awesome pass from Peja to AJ down low.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja nice J!!!...(5-10.. 12 pts)




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Larry Legend said:


> Awesome pass from Peja to AJ down low.


I love your Avatar Larry.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> I love your Avatar Larry.



Yeah it's mad hot... :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Gill is in! Go Gill!


----------



## Gonzo

Pacersthebest said:


> I love your Avatar Larry.


Thanks, I just made it 

Gill's in...


----------



## Pacersthebest

4 P's for Peja?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Great half for us...

Pacers by 14...

36-50.... :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> 4 P's for Peja?



He has 12 points, but he picked up 2 quick fouls to end the half...

He has 3 fouls so far...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He has 12 points, but he picked up 2 quick fouls to end the half...
> 
> He has 3 fouls so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



CBS says 4 P's


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> CBS says 4 P's



Take my word for it doggy.... :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

START OF THE 3RD!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Let's blow 'em out to start the half...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

S-Jax was about to shoot the FT for defensive 3 seconds on GS, when he saw Peja right there and chose to let him shoot it instead...


Nice Jax...Nice.... :cheers: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Beautiful 3 point play for Pollard yet again...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pollard :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

S-Jax on fire!!!...

6 of 7 from the field...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

I can't believe this. We look like the old Kings now. Plus, we have the bench mob.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja with the nice stroke, nothing but net...
:banana: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jax with another 3!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Plus, we have the bench mob.



:mrt:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Harrison just picked up another foul... :curse: his fourth...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Did Saras just hit a shot? Whoa.

77-64 Pacers with 3 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Did Saras just hit a shot? Whoa.



About time...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Jones doesnt play good today.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Jones doesnt play good today.



Yeah, but hopefully he can get into the mix in the 4th, and plus we didn't really need him in the 1st half....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jax just picked up a dumb foul, his 4th...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

We are giving it away at this moment


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers 82 Warriors 75... :curse: :curse: 

End of the 3rd...

Come on Indy, please don't let them even think about a comeback, we've been playing too good to lose this 1....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

NO!!!!!!...

Pietrus for another 3...

only a 3 point lead...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PEJA for 3 baby!!!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Heh. Nice screen, Peja (joking). Peja drives to the basket and gets the foul. Choker? What?


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't believe this. We look like the old Kings now. Plus, we have the bench mob.


Nah, their bench was good Bobby, Turkoglu, Clark, Jim Jakson, Gerald Wallece... just their D was, well... they didn't play it but we do

Nice game so far, I hope/belive we can win.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PEJA!!!! PEJA!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Banjoriddim said:


> Nah, their bench was good Bobby, Turkoglu, Clark, Jim Jakson, Gerald Wallece... just their D was, well... they didn't play it but we do


You don't think Saras, Jones, AJ, Granger, Croshere, Pollard, and Harrison can compete with a healthy team?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Man Runi's having another awful night...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

AJ with a very nice pass to Harrison for a slam. He gets a tech for hanging on the rim? ****.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL...

Nice dunk Hulk, but what's up with hanging on the rim like that?...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pacers Fan said:


> You don't think Saras, Jones, AJ, Granger, Croshere, Pollard, and Harrison can compete with a healthy team?


Ofcoure they can can, and very well, I was just refering on a fact that old Kings had also very good bench with sick fire power (Gerald couldn't even break into rotation.) but they payed little D compered to our young guys.


----------



## Gonzo

Harrison didn't pull up on the rim that much... Bad call.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Freddie's ice cold tonight...

0 for 6....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Wow only a 1 pt lead.... :curse: ..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim

I thank god that we got Petja instead of Dunleavy, but today I like how he is playing, he makes winning much easyer :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo

Pietrus has an awesome shot...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Pietrus has an awesome shot...


Especially against us...






*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacerholic: Correction- Scot Pollard is the Hulk. Hulk Hogan. See the jersey ripping?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Banjoriddim said:


> I thank god that we got Petja instead of Dunleavy, but today I like how he is playing, he makes winning much easyer :biggrin:


We probably could've had Pietrus. As much as Peja has helped our offense, I wish we had traded for Pietrus. This guys is great.

AJ for 3! 97-90 Pacers with 3:30 left in the game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

AJ for the 3!!!!...(18 pts)...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacerholic: Correction- Scot Pollard is the Hulk. Hulk Hogan. See the jersey ripping?


Don't forget the "****!" that was seen by the cameras.


----------



## StephenJackson

Aj!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Warriors have no inside precense whatsoever, we need to attack that weakness...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacerholic: Correction- Scot Pollard is the Hulk. Hulk Hogan. See the jersey ripping?



:rofl: :rofl:..

Yeah that was priceless...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

A.J.'s just having that kinda night....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

AJ for 3! Pacers up 10 with 2 minutes left.


----------



## Pacersthebest

AJ :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers all smiles right now...

I think it's safe to say this now...


PACERS WIN!!!! PACERS WIN!!! (yes again) :banana: :banana:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja tries a knee pass to the ref. It comes up just a bit short. :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Whatever happened to Baron and J. Rich tonight???...

They've been invisible the entire game...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> We probably could've had Pietrus. As much as Peja has helped our offense, I wish we had traded for Pietrus. This guys is great.
> 
> AJ for 3! 97-90 Pacers with 3:30 left in the game.


We've won 4 out of 5 and Peja is getting like 20 and 7 for us. I think that I'll stick with my man Peja. He has turned our stale offense into a juggernaut.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

FIRST 4 GAME WIN STREAK OF THE ENTIRE SEASON..... :cheers: :cheers: ...

MVP: A.J. :banana: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Wow very good victory again!

Congrats to all us Pacers fans! :banana: :banana:


----------



## StephenJackson

absolutebest said:


> We've won 4 out of 5 and Peja is getting like 20 and 7 for us. I think that I'll stick with my man Peja. He has turned our stale offense into a juggernaut.


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## absolutebest

Jack is a beast... :wlift:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I'm very surprised, and impressed by the way my man S-Jax and Peja have been working together...

They're both playing great, and are complimenting each other fantastically...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Jackson had 30 points on 10 shots? God damn.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Jackson had 30 points on 10 shots?



He's been nothing but fire ever since he came back...

Like a man reborn...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## alexander

Larry Legend said:


> Jackson had 30 points on 10 shots? God damn.


not bad comparing to Kobes 81 points on 46 shots


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

alexander said:


> Kobe




WHO???....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim

> We probably could've had Pietrus. As much as Peja has helped our offense, I wish we had traded for Pietrus. This guys is great.


He really is, I big fan of hes, I only have problem with es rebounding, but I what I ment is that I belive we would have to got mim with Mike Dunleavy's bad contract (I newer had that much belife in geting Murphy, but he is pf an injury phrone and with sick contract also), and this is the level when I feel that Petja was better fit (I am hes fan for some time), talking about Piertus, maybe we should take a look at hes brother...

Anyways this was nice win and I am realy impressed with S-Jax and AJ's game.


----------



## alexander

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> WHO???....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Stephen "Kobe" Jackson


----------



## Auggie

great win! pacers win!


----------



## justasking?

Congratulations!!! Nice win! Another great game from Jackson, Peja and Johnson for you guys!!! It seems that Peja has found his new home and has fit well with your team's system. Jackson and Johnson have been great for you guys. Hope it continues! :clap: Nice streak for you! :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 107-95

Pacers Fan- 7
Pacersthebest- 14
Pacerholic- 4
Larry Legend- 12
absolutebest- 13
Auggie- 19
Jones2011- 12, but DQ'd for guessing the same score as Larry Legend
JayRedd- 26
bbasok- 7
alexander- 4
WarriorFan64- 32, but DQ'd
Banjoriddim- 12
cedo_pg- 13

Winners- Pacerholic and alexander


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

justasking? said:


> Congratulations!!! Nice win! Another great game from Jackson, Peja and Johnson for you guys!!! It seems that Peja has found his new home and has fit well with your team's system. Jackson and Johnson have been great for you guys. Hope it continues! :clap: Nice streak for you! :cheers:



You're all class J.A...

Thanx for the kind words...

Good luck in Jersey also doggy... :cheers: :cheers: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

alexander said:


> Stephen "Kobe" Jackson



:rofl: :rofl:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Indy 104...Warriors 94...



Almost had it...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Can anyone find the picture of Pollard ripping his shirt?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Can anyone find the picture of Pollard ripping his shirt?



If I see it I'll let you know Legend... :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

